# You are never going to get better.



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

So stop trying. Stop looking around you to "verify" that everything is real because you are indeed in a perpetual state of illusion and always will be. It will not and refuses to get better. This will be your life. Deal with it. You put yourself in this state of mind by over-analyzing your symptoms and now your brain actively processes them upon every second you observe your illusory world. There is absolutely nothing you can do. Accept it


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh, here is another guy of the type "I know, period." 
From the look of your face it looks as if u were born depersonalized. If u seriously believe this is forever, then kill yourself.

But the facts tell something else. Read and research before typing shit, typing is easy, but typing good content takes some brain.

It is a matter of breaking the habit of dissociating under stress. Its hard work, takes a lot of suffering and diving into what we believe is danger, but it is possible and been done by many.

so please stop scaring the noobs.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Cool. We'll see how all of these recovery methods work while there are still people who are consistently signing onto this website after undergoing a so called "recovery" for about a few months to a year and relapse. It's called hypochondria and obsession.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

Being repeatedly and severely traumatised as a child, and having to dissociate as a way to survive... "It's called hypochondria and obsession"... Phewwww.

I have no more words......


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

There is a difference between cases in which DP is triggered by trautamic events and others who are visually obsessing over the illusory aspect of their environment in a way that their mind produces a placebo effect. The second one is classified as hypochondria and obsession.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Jshehaj, 
It hits me as if u don't know shit, yet still type. U will benefit from applying my advise to you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Lol Delicate u r so lovable


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

comeon bro dont be a bitch. i remeber when i used to post shit like this on this website well not quite as negative though very desperate and gay like u sound. guess what year and half later im extremley close to recovery and even when my dp is at its worst I can still enjoy myself. UR WASTEING UR LIFE thinking the way you do and you are your own worst enemy. WTF are you doing your a good looking kid go out and get laid innstead of spending ur time on this website


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

and let me guess youve had dp for like 2 months


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Contrary to what any of you have said, I was simply trying to suggest giving up the fight in order to allow recovery to begin its process. Because by constantly worrying about these symptoms you are allowing DP to manifest and thus you are not allowing your mind to begin rest. I was simply trying to use Fearless's method by confronting the DP issue. Because some people don't really have any fears or "repressed emotion" other than the fear of having DP forever. Hence, this post.


----------



## King Baba (Aug 3, 2013)

jshehaj said:


> You put yourself in this state of mind by over-analyzing your symptoms and now your brain actively processes them upon every second you observe your illusory world. There is absolutely nothing you can do.


If we "put ourselves" into that state of mind, who are you to say we can't take ourselves out of it? There are plenty of methods out there that focus on training the brain to think differently.

Making a pessimistic thread like this just deters people from actively trying anything that could possibly help.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Mookie said:


> If we "put ourselves" into that state of mind, who are you to say we can't take ourselves out of it? There are plenty of methods out there that focus on training the brain to think differently.
> 
> Making a pessimistic thread like this just deters people from actively trying anything that could possibly help.


Read my previous post.


----------



## King Baba (Aug 3, 2013)

jshehaj said:


> Read my previous post.


I did read it. It's still advocating a passive approach to "recovery", which as you say is impossible anyway, since we're never going to get better.

What exactly is this recovery process that is going to take over?

And I could guarantee that almost everyone on here feels emotionally repressed in some way.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

jshehaj said:


> Contrary to what any of you have said, I was simply trying to suggest giving up the fight in order to allow recovery to begin its process. Because by constantly worrying about these symptoms you are allowing DP to manifest and thus you are not allowing your mind to begin rest. I was simply trying to use Fearless's method by confronting the DP issue. Because some people don't really have any fears or "repressed emotion" other than the fear of having DP forever. Hence, this post.


Bullshit. Here is why:



jshehaj said:


> Cool. We'll see how all of these recovery methods work while there are still people who are consistently signing onto this website after undergoing a so called "recovery" for about a few months to a year and relapse. It's called hypochondria and obsession.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Mookie said:


> I did read it. It's still advocating a passive approach to "recovery", which as you say is impossible anyway, since we're never going to get better.
> 
> What exactly is this recovery process that is going to take over?
> 
> And I could guarantee that almost everyone on here feels emotionally repressed in some way.


If you read what I had said you would understand my reason in summoning the negative feelings of suffering chronically from DP to come froward. It isn't because I don't want anybody to recover and it isn't because I don't wish to recover. But most people who are suffering are doing so from obsessing over the symptom of the world being illusory. By allowing DP to defeat you in a sense you ultimately becoming ACCEPTING of this feeling as opposed to allowing it to remain foreign to your senses. In turn your mind no longer perceives it as a threat because you have already let it go. This is what I went through for a few moments and noticed my DP levels were depleted GREATLY almost non-existent. I then once again relapsed because I could not sustain the mental strength needed. But it is a GOOD method


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

You're in 'damage control' my friend... my advice.. right now.. is..... Shhhhhhhhhh.. be quiet.. and listen..........


----------

